# 2 questions



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She doesn't like balls and she does like to be petted. I think that is pretty easy to figure out...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would give her time on the ball chasing - it will all be very new to her, whereas chasing chickens and squirrels has a long history of reinforcement! In a few more months, you may well find that she teaches herself to chase balls by copying the other dogs, although I suspect it may take her longer to think about bringing them back. Neither of my dogs, both of whom I have had from puppies, are particularly interested in chasing toys. Poppy will occasionally get briefly excited, but once she has the ball she likes to take it indoors and put it away somewhere safe, where I can't find it and throw it away again...


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

All dogs don't like balls and sticks. Keep trying different kinds of toys. If she was hit and abused though, throwing things may scare her.

As for wildlife - oh dearrrrr. You may need to keep her leashed and really teach her a solid "no" or "uh uhhhh" and "come" and have her tethered to a run line until it sinks in. It's her nature to hunt.

I'd ignore her and not give her any attention when she is demanding it. I'd work hard on basic commands and only give her that petting and love when she is doing what I want to do. If she pushes me against a wall for attention, I'd turn my back on her. This is where the "no" and "uh uhhh" help a lot. The second she releases some of her pressure, I'd face her and give her a food treat...not petting her though because I don't want her to learn she can push and release some for petting.

I'd pet her on my terms only. Good luck


----------



## Jennifer/jane (Mar 23, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> She doesn't like balls and she does like to be petted. I think that is pretty easy to figure out...



Well, I was actually looking for more ideas on how to help her exercise (like playing fetch would do), she really wants to run, but I walk her at a slow to moderate pace. I can't run. And I also get that she likes to be petted, I was wondering about the leaning. I've never had a dog that did that. But thanks for the reply.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I should not be on here when I have PMS...lol

Thanks for taking a shelter dog ! She may never like balls and that is okay. I have two spoos, one loves balls and the other could care less if she ever sees a ball.

As for leaning into you that is her way of getting close and showing you some attention. She is most likely needy right now and will relax with time.

P.S. Both of my girls love it when I act as if I am going to chase them, talk in the high pitch voice, start running at them and darting back and forth like another dog will do. They run and run , we call it the zoomies. They get lots of exercise doing that. They prefer that over playing with each other.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have fostered a lot of dogs and many come not knowing what a toy is for. Some come around and love toys and others never did. But keep trying! It IS a great way to burn off energy.

As for the leaning. I had a friend with a doberman/rottweiler named Guardian. He loved his mama and he loved me. He was a VERY well behaved dog, but if his mama or I were approached by a stranger he would lean into us. I felt like he was resource guarding us, but I am not a trainer so I can't be sure. 

Anyways, I believe it was his way of making us his. Just something to think about. Personally I probably wouldn't allow it.

Sounds like a really sweet dog, especially considering where she came from. I hope you find solutions!


----------



## Jennifer/jane (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, we are starting adult basic obedience soon, so I was just more curious than anything She is an amazing dog and my family is so lucky to have her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree that she might not know what toys are. Many dogs don't play naturally and have to be taught. I would be hesitant to try lunging or jumping towards her trying to initiate a chase game. Since she was abused she may take it as a threat. While I wouldn't encourage the leaning I also wouldn't actively discourage it. It is one way you can bond with her as she accepts and even enjoys the physical contact. Build on it to allow handling of her body in a positive way away from grooming ie I'll handle your feet/ears/mouth & then pet you like you want. 

To encourage the play look for toys similar to animals. There are a variety of balls wrapped in fur so they can be thrown. If you throw them along the ground she might me enticed. One that I like is the JW pet cuz tail. They don't make them anymore but I have found them on eBay at reasonable prices.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Have you tried a flirt pole? You can make your own really cheap, it has the good chase element which I assume she likes as you mention killing wildlife!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You're doing the exact right thing, putting her in obededience! Maybe agility is in her future, poodles are smart and labs are easily trained, so with her background it might be something you both enjoy very much. Some dogs have a higher prey drive than others, so if she likes chasing animals, obedience training is all that much more important for her so she'll respect your wishes as more important than her own impulses. As for chasing balls, one of my dogs lives to fetch and the other thinks it's boring and won't do it. My third dog is learning to love it too. Do you like biking or hiking? Those are good ways to exercise too, especially if she runs six times as far as you walk or bike (going back and forth). I had this idea of a little double clothesline idea in your yard with a feather or a furry thing on it, and you could propel it across your yard so your dog could chase it...BUT! You might not want to encourage that behaviour. Unless you made it part of your training for her, that she stops when you say like a hunting dog would do. They have high prey drives but they are taught to stop when told to. As for the leaning, I kind of like it. Indy does that sometimes, I call it the love-lean  But if it bothers you, just find an alternative and redirect, then reward her for doing the alternative when she starts to lean. I think you have a good dog there! With some time, training and attention, she sounds like she'll be a real love.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I would teach her Take, then Fetch. Start with her close to you, then extend the range out by putting the item further away. Using food or something she likes (chew stick?), I would cover it up and teach Find. Then put the desirable item under a pillow. A game of Find where you put the item in another room has the dogs running all over the place to find the item. It is a good indoor way to exercise. Outside I take my energetic dog for bike rides. I am older and have a recumbent trike (low to the ground 3 wheeled bike). I use a retractable leach attached to the handlebar, and I use a gloved hand on the leash to keep her away from the wheels. After a while the dog knows where to run. If I see someone coming, I stop and keep her close till they past. The bike plus the regular walking wears her out.

The leaning is her wanting to be close to you. If it bothers you, I would tell her to sit or lay down and reward for that.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

on the leaning: if she can push you over or into a corner, i would discourage it. the same behavior could be very unwelcome to a guest or a child. if you want some thoughts by a serious professional about what might be involved in this kind of behavior, read patricia mcconnell's "the other end of the leash." 

have you tried a frisbee (there are different kinds) to entice her into play? not all dogs care about toys and play (don't ask me how i know, but i do have a slug-a-bed couch potato dog at home), but sometimes, as others have said, it does depend on the toy that's offered.

you've taken on quite a task and deserve plaudits for doing so. all best wishes for a great relationship with your dog.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

patk said:


> have you tried a frisbee (there are different kinds) to entice her into play? not all dogs care about toys and play (don't ask me how i know, but i do have a slug-a-bed couch potato dog at home), but sometimes, as others have said, it does depend on the toy that's offered.


Our dog doesn't like to chase a ball but will chase and catch a Frisbee as long as we'll throw it for her. You might try that. We use a soft saucer toy, nylon stretched over a ring, not a hard plastic one. Much softer and easier to catch.


----------

